# Anyone riding this weekend (Sat or Sun)?



## MR. evil (May 8, 2009)

thread title says it all.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2009)

I hope so.


----------



## mlctvt (May 8, 2009)

Yup,

65 miles hilly ride Saturday

31 mile club ride on the coast Sunday

road rides.


----------



## MR. evil (May 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I hope so.



I would like to get out, just not sure where.


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2009)

Maybe Sunday morning, will know tomorrow.


----------



## Highway Star (May 8, 2009)

I am going to slay the bikepath.


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

I'm out this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm out this weekend.



Now that I think about it, I probably am too.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 8, 2009)

I'm should be good for tomorrow morning.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 8, 2009)

Sunday I'll probably do about 10 miles or so. . . . Then I have Monday off and I'm planning on doing about 25.


----------



## JD (May 9, 2009)

Watrerbury!!!!  Such a good time.  Then work.


----------

